# Lake Chemung Outing-Offical Thread



## jigmanII (Feb 3, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> TTT
> 
> Also for bait. I would recommend Midwest. They are the closest bait shop that I know of and the only place I go for bait.
> 
> ...


Actually the closest place for minnows, pike minnows and waxies is 
Grand Lake Party Shoppe
861 E.Grandriver
Howell 48843 (517)548-2360
Opens 9:00 am weekends and !0:00 am weekdays
Near bowling alley downtown, I like the fact I can get bait at 9:00pm
New owners could use the business but I am sure most of you will have plenty of bait in advance.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Walleye i can snag one or two from work.

I still give Midwest all of my business for bait and other fishing needs. Great guys.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> darn I have to work one weekend a month and guess which one it is . I can still meet at the launch for the M & G but not to fish this time. Hope it turns out to be an awsome day and catch for ya.


looks like work schedule might be changing and most likely will be making this one :woohoo1:A couple pounds of walleye and gills will be donated to the fry DH if you need it.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Also I have the stuff needed for frying if you want to make things go a little faster .


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

SPITFIRE said:


> looks like work schedule might be changing and most likely will be making this one :woohoo1:A couple pounds of walleye and gills will be donated to the fry DH if you need it.


 Cool glad you can make it man!!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Should be able to make it out, not heading north anymore.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> looks like work schedule might be changing and most likely will be making this one :woohoo1:A couple pounds of walleye and gills will be donated to the fry DH if you need it.


I still have to bring you back your scope caps! They are in my truck still. I will bring them to this outing if your going to be there...


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Im gonna win this one. I have to!:evil:

Shane


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> Im gonna win this one. I have to!:evil:
> 
> Shane


dont make me bring my son out there again. (5 years old and caught a 10"1/2 blue gill. you have no chance.:lol:







[/IMG]


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> I still have to bring you back your scope caps! They are in my truck still. I will bring them to this outing if your going to be there...


looks like i will make it but if something comes up and cant just drop them in my mail box bro.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> Im gonna win this one. I have to!:evil:
> 
> Shane


hope the trophy is a 100 lb lead anchor :evilsmile
just kidding, win or lose I will be having a good time. If I have to much fun, just scoop me off the ice muhahahahah!!!!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> looks like work schedule might be changing and most likely will be making this one :woohoo1:A couple pounds of walleye and gills will be donated to the fry DH if you need it.


Sounds good. I will be bringin some gills and crappie. Also possibly some perch.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

hows the ice looking over there? Got my shanty down for a couple weeks and thinking of trying the lake before the 1st..


----------



## Sportman1225 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was out there this past Saturday and the ice was a solid 10", but I don't know what the rain we got on Sunday did to it.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

there will be around 12" by the weekend if it stays cold if theres 10" now.
might be time for me to break out the gas auger soon.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

On another note I hope the weather stays good for the outing and no heavy winds.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't been to chemung in over a week. I was planning on headin over there but the truck decided not to start. every lake I have been on in the past couple days has been around 9-11". Hope I get my gas auger back real soon. also going to be riggin up the wheeler within the next couple days.

I will be out on Chemung in the AM.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll just say that the ice conditions won't be an excuse for not catching any fish !
With that excuse eliminated, who's got a good one to use ?:evil:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to donate the fish I just caught this weekend to my Mother-in-law for a fish fry. (Owe her a favor.) I'm gonna try to catch some fish this weekend for the Chemung outing though.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

walleyechaser said:


> I'll just say that the ice conditions won't be an excuse for not catching any fish !
> With that excuse eliminated, who's got a good one to use ?:evil:


ummmm I didnt feel like cleaning anything so therefore I didnt put any effort into catching


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry guys i missed out im under the weather right now, hope everyone caught tons of fish.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

We'll how'd you boys do? Who took the pots. Wish I could have made this one, seeings the last one was easy money:evil:. Seriously hope you guys had fun.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well first off it was nice to meet everyone today. Ice was thick!! ARms got so tired. I need to get my gas one fixed. I did drive my jeep around the lake and never had less than 13" of ice at every whole. So that beat any 4-wheeler or sled

Fishing today, quite frankley sucked as a whole. Winning largest fish was walleyechaser with a speck. Not one pike iced today Most fish was a guy with bunch of gills. Not sure who it was though. But Ill post more later, gotta hit the road!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got off the ice with kcud-rellik and walleyekiller over an hour ago.

It was a slow day today but it was nice to meet some new people. 

Biggest Fish- WalleyeKILLER
Most- ShawnFire's Friend

Thanks to Spitfire for the walleye and gills. It was awesome.

I will post some pics in the AM. I'm REALLY tired and almost fallin asleep while typing this. Thank you to everyone that showed up and I hope you all had a great time.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, it was really slow, but I had an awesome time and it was nice chatting with you guys. Also, THANK YOU for cooking that fish splitfire!!!


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Sorry we had to leave a liittle early----buddy got bored to death as he hates fishing at Chemung.
All in all it was a great day considering that the weather wasn't bad at all. It was great meeting you guys and being able to finally put a face to some of the names.
Had a good time and wished we could have stayed until the end but Spitfire probably took up the slack!:evil:
Ice was probably more like 14 - 15 inches in the area we fished at.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

It was not a slow day We caught fish all day long .. No real size but still fun any way. Plus now I found a new spot to fish...

Had a great time sorry missed the fish fry ... hope to do it again next yr


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

What a great day to be out on the lake, it was nice to meet everyone. To bad the fishing was slow, maybe next year it will be better. We stayed out untill 8:30 with no luck we ran tips and jiggin with Swedish pimples not a bite. SPITFIRE excellent cooking, I really don't like fried fish but how you cooked it was GOOD! Thanks


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

BIG thanks to SPITFIRE for both bringing all that walleye and cooking it up. First time I been full off of nothing but fish!:corkysm55

Fasthunter, next time send shane to the truck and move before he gets back, maybe then you'll actually catch fish.:lol:


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

yes it was a great time, lets hear it for duck hunter.. and spit fire..... I hope your kids did not get into all the easter stuff....

and lets not forget my new Ficious Jigs that helped out catching the most fish


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I had a great time meeting everyone and will be looking forward to doing it again next year. The fishing was the slowest I have seen all year but the day was awsome with sunny skies,fried walleye,bacon wraped backstraps,barley pops, and good people. Also I would like to add, dsconnell brought his daughter out to enjoy the festivities which is a real joy for me to see the kids having a good time in the outdoors. I had this little guy that came over to see how the fishing was but I knew in his eyes the smell of that hot oil and fish was to much for him to stand, so I offered him a plate and the look on his face was priceless and he says "Are you sure?" Yes im sure enjoy. It wasnt long after he came back to thank me and snag another peice lol. I dont know about anyone else but I got sun burned,I guess the glare off the snow was more powerfull than I thought. 
Heres a few pics of the nice day.










fried walleye









A few of the MS members



















Lets make sure we do this again next year and have even more people for the fun. dont forget the kids get them away from the tv and vidio games for a bit, and marinate them in the great outdoors.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

shawnfire said:


> yes it was a great time, lets hear it for duck hunter.. and spit fire..... I hope your kids did not get into all the easter stuff....
> 
> and lets not forget my new Ficious Jigs that helped out catching the most fish


Yea they did get in to the easter stuff, the little stinkers :lol:
congrates on the most fish bro but I think maybe there should have been a skunk award. I would have won! :yikes:


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

LOL......

I have never been skunked on that lake, many of time no keepers, and many just one or two....

Need to get off the beaten path and find a new hole in there.. I know there are some big fish still there...

Good luck to all and yes we will have to do it again next season....

and u where nuts driving your veh out there LOL


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

shawnfire said:


> and u where nuts driving your veh out there LOL


Oh it wasnt that bad. 13.5" and more is plenty. It was rock solid and beside that other guy did it so why shouldnt I 

Spit-Thanks for cooking, and yea i notice I was red around the cheeks from the sun.

Duck-THanks for putting it together. 

river-Nice fishin with you two it was a blast. Gotta get me one of those poles! Bud wants to come back down sometime and fish or shoot something with you guys. IF your ever up in the thumb shoot me message and we'll get you some fish. 

It was fun trying to get Dan's(dsconnell) daughter a fish. SHe also is hooked on that fried eye's. Headed to the UP for 4 days of snowmobilin so no fishing for me till this weekend.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that showed up. It was a great day on the ice, even tho it was slow. Well besides for shawnfire and his friend. It was nice to put some faces to some names finally.

Thanks to Spitfire for bringin and cookin up all that fish. It was great.

Definitely will have a 2009 Lake Chemung outing. I will have it a little sooner in the year for better fishing. 

Winner of Most Fish caught- Shawnfires friend









Close up of the winning catch









Winner of Biggest Fish- WalleyeKiller









Chef Spitfire









Weigh-In/Group Shot


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I will have to let mike know he is famous lol


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Actually to be fair. The BIG thing of that whole day, was that I caught fish!!! :lol: Maybe my bad luck streak is over. Watch out Dave Genz!

Shane


----------



## hitech37 (Feb 14, 2008)

wouldnt be the first time i influenced someone into do something!!!:evil:

For all who dont know me I was driving my old 69 chevy shortbox!!cant miss it uglier then hell....some old man bitched at me for driving out there,said i scared all the fish away!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

hitech37 said:


> wouldnt be the first time i influenced someone into do something!!!:evil:
> 
> For all who dont know me I was driving my old 69 chevy shortbox!!cant miss it uglier then hell....some old man bitched at me for driving out there,said i scared all the fish away!!


 That was you!! I knew the ice was most definitely thick enough the moment I saw that old truck out there!!:lol::lol:


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Shane, you caught 2 5inch (just barely 5in) perch on a lake where its actually common to catch fish. I wouldn't get too excited about your luck changin!:lol:


----------

